# Hose size for these filters?



## James D (13 Mar 2014)

Can anyone tell me what size hoses are on the following filters (12/16 or 16/22)

Aquamanta EFX 300
Tetratec EX 1200
Aqua One aquis 1250

While I'm at it, is the Aqua One any good? 

Cheers

James


----------



## Wallace (13 Mar 2014)

The Tetratec is 16/22, that's the only one I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James D (13 Mar 2014)

Cheers Wallace, have you got one of these?

Thinking about it they probably all need that size to accomodate the high LPH?.

I swapped my 16/22 Hydor heater for a 12/16, looks like I'm going to have to do it again.


----------



## Wallace (13 Mar 2014)

Hi James, I've got an EX700 running on one of my tanks and have had for a couple of years and it's been brilliant. I'm looking to upgrade to an EX1200 on a different tank at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James D (13 Mar 2014)

Is the JBL Cristal profi e901 any good?, I see it's got the 12/16 hose. My tank's only a 60-P but I need more LPH than my Eheim Ecco200 can deliver.


----------



## NC10 (13 Mar 2014)

Don't confuse the size of the hose, to how much the pump/filter can kick out. Bigger isn't always better 

My 2000lph for example only has 12/16 and isn't far off double the flow rate of a tetratec 1200 which has 16/22. Ok, 400 litres off double lol

I'm pretty sure the hose size is more something to do more with the pressure of the water and the actual design of the pump/impeller etc If I come across the article I was reading about it, I'll post it up.

.....but don't just assume they'll all be 16/22 because of the lph is what I'm getting at really


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Mar 2014)

Aquis 1250 is 16/22  and it doesnt produce as much flow as it did when new, 2 years ago but its still much quieter than the 2217 which is only 1 1/2 years old


----------



## Dan Wiggett (13 Mar 2014)

James D said:


> Can anyone tell me what size hoses are on the following filters (12/16 or 16/22)
> 
> Aquamanta EFX 300
> Tetratec EX 1200
> ...


Pretty certain they are all 16/22

The Aquamanta is made by Aquaone for Maidenhead shops  Very good filters too!


----------



## tim (13 Mar 2014)

James D said:


> Is the JBL Cristal profi e901 any good?, I see it's got the 12/16 hose. My tank's only a 60-P but I need more LPH than my Eheim Ecco200 can deliver.


I use the jbl's and find them good flow wise the 900 should be fine for a 60p.


----------



## James D (14 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the answers, very useful. I was leaning towards the Aquamanta because I'd read good reviews but it's a pain having to buy another heater.

It looks like I'll be getting the JBL at the moment, but before I commit myself I'd like to know if there are any other filters around the 1000lph mark with the 12/16 hosing?

Cheers.


----------



## James D (14 Mar 2014)

> My 2000lph for example only has 12/16 and isn't far off double the flow rate of a tetratec 1200 which has 16/22. Ok, 400 litres off double lol



What filter is this mate?


----------



## NC10 (14 Mar 2014)

It isn't actually a filter mate, it's just a D-D pump I use for my sump and spraybar.

Edit: Just thought, I don't know if you've tried or if it's possible with your setup, but can you place the filter higher up, maybe behind the tank for example? I'm assuming you have it in a cupboard underneath. I'm losing nearly 1500 lph on mine just through head height. Also things like shorter pipe runs, less restrictions elbows/media etc. Just thought it could give you the extra boost you were looking for and best of all it's free


----------



## James D (17 Mar 2014)

Just got myself a secondhand Cristalprofi 901e for £35 , I would have preferred something bigger but I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of new tubing, heater and lily pipes. Hopefully it'll be adequate for my 60-P. The bidding on my fluval 106 is up to £36 so I'm in profit for a change.


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Mar 2014)

£36 for a 106! thats it i'm selling the heap of crap, someone else can have the headache


----------



## James D (17 Mar 2014)

I was surprised to say the least, there's time for a few more bids yet though, it finishes tomorrow. To be fair they aren't bad filters IMO, I prefer it to my eheims, it's just too small for a planted tank.


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Mar 2014)

i really don't see why people rate them, but they do. any one of the three in your original post will blow the fluval away on performance and price. can't comment on the jbl but it seems people rate them quite highly too


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2014)

Seems your in the minority Big Clown .

£46.77!


----------



## EnderUK (18 Mar 2014)

Haven't had any problems with the tetratec 1200, been running 6 months now. I think the first batch had some issues which have marred the filter.

Pretty quite, slight hum when I sit right next to the filter but you have to strain to hear it. 4 nice wide trays for media though you have to be careful about over filling them as they are bit fiddly to get back in if you get some media under the handles stopping it from dropping. I did change the spray bar to the Fluvual one as I had increased the size of the holes to reduce surface flow so my floating plants didn't get ripped apart. Oh and I did need to put ptfe tape on the end bung to stop it falling out the spray bar.

Overall very happy with it.


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2014)

Cheers Ender, I've bought the JBL now though.


----------



## James D (20 Mar 2014)

I've got an e900 from eBay but sadly it didn't come with the media baskets apart from the top pre-filter one .

Does any one know where I can get hold of these baskets? I'm a bit gutted as I was thinking about buying a new 901 but saw this one on eBay and thought I'd save a bit of money.


----------



## James D (21 Mar 2014)

I've had a bit of a think overnight and I suppose I don't really need the baskets do I. The top tray is there, with the spongey stuff in it, but underneath it's empty. Surely I can just chuck some of ceramic pasta looking things (or something similar) loose into the bottom of the cannister and it'll work ok? I expect the majority of us leave most of the baskets empty anyway.

Does this sound like a goer?


----------



## ian_m (21 Mar 2014)

James D said:


> Surely I can just chuck some of ceramic pasta looking things (or something similar) loose into the bottom of the cannister and it'll work ok? I expect the majority of us leave most of the baskets empty anyway.


You need the trays to stop all the filter contents (noodles, balls etc and filter yuk) collecting at the bottom in a heap and not participating in the water flow & filtration, especially in the e900.

On the e900 the baskets stack on top of each other and divert the inflow, (F1) in picture, to the bottom of the filter and back up through the filter baskets (F2, F3, F4 & F5).



 

How come it has no baskets ? Seems strange....


----------



## James D (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks Ian, that's very useful.


----------



## ian_m (21 Mar 2014)

The picture is from the e901 manual.

The "old" e1501 is slightly different, in fact probably better for planted tanks and superior flow as more noodles and balls.



 

However I am sure I saw a JBL press release that the "new e1501" (with better sealing gasket) now has two foam layers...
http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwater-products/detail/4348/jbl-cristalprofi-e1501-greenline#press


----------



## James D (21 Mar 2014)

Cheers Ian, I've been looking around for replacement baskets but to no avail unfortunately. Time to try and get a refund I think... the joys of ebay.


----------



## ian_m (21 Mar 2014)

Ah ha...spares for JBL filters...
http://www.jbl.de/en/spare-parts-products/group/4844/cp-e4791519001-3



 
Part one is you need two off "60185 00". However part 2, finding them in UK is the hard part. Try contacting JBK for UK supplier ?[DOUBLEPOST=1395409588][/DOUBLEPOST]Here is picture of "new" e1501 from user guide. Two foam layers . Much prefer the noodles/balls as lot easier to clean. For noodles/balls lower tray into bucket of tank water, swill a bit, drain and put back into filter. Done.


----------



## James D (21 Mar 2014)

Really appreciate that Ian, if I can't get refunded that will be a massive help!


----------

